# RE lawyer



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

I found out after search the land office, there are amendment on my deed. One of them says in the 2000 they made a deal with the owner to the east for 7 additional feet, total 57. When i got the property there were no fences with any of the 3 neighbors, but the lawyer who did the transaction didn't recommend a survey or anything. 
What happen now is that neighbor had a survey done and they concluded that his 59 feet had priority, so i ended up with 50 feet again. What they said is there is some handwriting mistake with the lawyer who did the 57 feet. But the copy i have looks fine. How weird is that?
Should the RE lawyer have said something to me when he did a title search?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

chaudi did you get title insurance? If I'm not mistaken, it's for issues such as this, but maybe someone more knowledgable can fill us in.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

All depends on what the 'agreement' was.....if nothing was registered on title, it will be a long battle in a civil court should you want to get your 7 feet back - especially if there was only a verbal agreement. 
As Addy mentioned, a title insurance would cover such issues.....however, they can only cover issues which can be defined (in writing or official agreements). 

See what you original land survey says and build your case with that.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We bought a piece of land from our neighbor and we had to pay legal fees and also some land transfer fees on the $65,000 we paid for it.We get 2 property tax bills even though the lot is right beside ours as we choose to keep the lots separate .Without at least some of these papers it may have been a verbal paper and not done legally..


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

I was wondering: shouldn't the lawyer i paid when i bought the house notice the amendment? I assume that is standard, they would look at deed?

I am planning to contact another out of town re lawyer to look it over. Since i have a copy of the amendment, i might go an pay another $8 and get the neighbors copy and see if is blurry numbers or not.

The weird thing going on now is on the other side, where i had a survey done, their shed is 4 feet over, i just got the parking by law yesterday to finally get them to stop parking in my driveway. Another by-law guy is investigating the shed. It's like upsetting wild natives..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I think in Ontario if there is an uncontested encroachment for over 7 years, then there is not much you can do. Worth contacting another lawyer over.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If your copy is perfectly clear, have your lawyer send it over to them and tell them to get off...you don't need to "pull" theirs.

Of course they'll claim their copy is bad, it's in their best interest to do so. If you don't contest it, they win.


----------

